# Want to get rid of cable...



## 1hagop (Apr 13, 2010)

Here is what I have
Onkyo tx-nr5007 
PS3
Roku
1TB Network drive
Netflix
Boxee (on laptop to tryout, I like it!)

Heres what I want
Git rid of cable TV
Boxee
Netflix
Hulu Plus 
SAVE $200/MONTH

get rid of Roku use either PS3 or HTPC
1080P capable video or at least 720P (1080P when broadcasted)
HDMI out with audio transport to AVR through HDMI
7.1 audio capable


So this means I need to get a HTPC.
I honestly do not know where to start. I have looked at tigerdirect.com at their bare bones systems and do not know what I am looking at. Looked at premade systems same problem.
I do not know how fast of a processor I need, how much ram, video card, etc.
So could you guys help me out with some minimum specs or even recommend me a system. Budget is negotiable. Would like to spend about 650.00 (or less, duh!) but would be willing to spend $1200. I know how computers go, you buy one and it is out of date. BTW, I do not game, I use the PS3 for BluRay only. I do not care what brand the computer is, my only thing is I have never built one before. If it helps I do live about 65 minutes from a Fry's.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

How do you currently access your 1tb drive? How do you currently access netflix?


----------



## 1hagop (Apr 13, 2010)

TypeA said:


> How do you currently access your 1tb drive?


I stream music from it to my AVR or my PS3. I also use it for backups for my wife and I computer. Either wired or wirelessly. The drive is an Iomega with just power and network line.



TypeA said:


> How do you currently access netflix?


Either from the Roku, or the PS3. Both are currently hard wired, but can switch to wireless in two minutes.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Why do you want to get rid of the roku. If you're going to Hulu Plus, and already have netflix, it's a quiet, energy efficient, simple way to get your TV fix. Don't get me wrong, I prefer my HTPC because I play a lot of different formats, but I really like the roku for what you're suggesting.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

This is what I would build. Its a banging system a little beyond your $650 mark but not by much...$833 without a storage drive, tuner, keyboard/mouse or operating system (which I myself already have laying around)

$105 nMEDIAPC Case
$75 600 watt power supply
$110 Asus P5Q SE Plus Motherboard
$170 Core 2 quad Processor
$84 2 gig Memory (on backorder so might need to hunt)
$105 40 Gig OCZ Vertex 2 SSD
$87 Radeon 1 gig video
$80 Asus 7.1 sound
$17 DVD rom


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

If you need an HTPC, here's a video I made talking a little bit about the philosophy behind a build I did a while back. Though the parts are a little out of date, the philosophy is still sound: 




Personally, I think people tend to build to overkill with an HTPC. With graphics cards doing video decoding, the heaviest lifting most HTPCs will do is ripping and converting a CD/DVD. Here's my latest build, which has never let me down for anything I've thrown at it. Prices are what I paid, all from Newegg.

$18 Roswell Case
$30 Antec Earthwatts 300 Power supply
$100 2TB WD Green Drive
$82 Biostar G31d-M7 Mobo -- E5300, 65W bundled w/ mobo
$50 2GB DDR2 $100 2TB wd green Hard Drive
$30 ATI 5450 
$70 Bluray Drive
$30 Windows 7 edu license

$410 Total includes HD and Blu-ray.

Going to 720p Plasma and 21" LCD, using standard microsoft wireless key/mouse, looking for a more compact control system. No special front end, at the end of the day, I prefer just to click on files and use desktop software.﻿


----------



## 1hagop (Apr 13, 2010)

eugovector said:


> Why do you want to get rid of the roku. If you're going to Hulu Plus, and already have netflix, it's a quiet, energy efficient, simple way to get your TV fix. Don't get me wrong, I prefer my HTPC because I play a lot of different formats, but I really like the roku for what you're suggesting.


Your right, never even thought about this route! I think I may try the Roku route and if I need more than go HTPC.

Everyone thank you for you suggestions and videos. This really helped!!!


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

I personally would not build any pc (htpc or otherwise) without a ssd for the main drive (operating system and front end), it makes a WORLD of difference in overall performance. I also wouldnt bother with a blu ray drive as you already own one of the best blu ray players on the market, a ps3.

I have 3D screen savers and flight simulators on my htpc that I play in my living room at 1080p. If you are just a basic video and music guy you might be fine with lower specs but just dont expect pc performance. A lesser system will fold on some of my applications, especially with 1080p as you requested.


----------



## zryder (Apr 13, 2009)

I have been building HTPC's for quite a while, and while I agree the SSD is a fantastic device for desktop use, I wouldn't go as far as to say they are required for a HTPC. If you have the coin, by all means, go ahead.
If not, find a case you like. Stick a cheap low power board and processor, ATI 5xxx series card, and have fun! The software is all or mainly free, and as for BRD, get a drive if you wish to store movies on your HTPC. If you are just playing from disks, the PS3 is fine.

For software, Win7 MC is really not too bad, and one of the best TV/DVR setups out there. Add in MediaBrowser and MPC-HC for movie playback, and there isnt much of anything your system won't play.


----------

